# Best Deck Stain (Semi- Transparent



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

What is the best Semi Transparent deck stain and why? Is oil always the best or is their a latex that is better? Looking to bring in a new line of stain to my store as I feel my options for semi transparent are not the best. 
Pac, what do you have to say about the storm system? Any great PPG stain prosucts out there? Is Flood Pro as good as Acri-Shield Satin?


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I've had the best experience with Rymar. I sold it left and right to my customers when Sherwin Williams carried it. I used it on my own deck and it held up strong through 4 winters. It's oil based. 

I'm really interested in finding a comparable water based, semi transparent. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Rymar and the original, hi voc TWP are my go to products. More TWP lately than Rymar due to cost of Rymar and I think you still need to redo horizontals every other year with either product.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

AngieM said:


> I've had the best experience with Rymar. I sold it left and right to my customers when Sherwin Williams carried it. I used it on my own deck and it held up strong through 4 winters. It's oil based.
> 
> I'm really interested in finding a comparable water based, semi transparent.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


 They still do carry it. At least they have the ability to order it. I've checked into it. Had a guy from Wisconsin working for us and asked him about deck stain (since we don't have hardly any decks out here)...and he recommended Rymar. Seemed like good stuff when I looked into it. Glad to know others think it's a good product too.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd check out Armstrong and Clark. I actually was quite impressed with the old PPG Sunproof dual dispersion semi when I built my deck almost 9 years ago. It's held up pretty well for a water clean-up stain. I'm not sure if they still have it or if it is in a different label or not though.
They Armstrong and Clark stains are excellent on wood that has not been previously stained. They are a highly penetrating stain, and I didn't like the way they looked on my deck that had been stained with the PPG stain. Also I didn't like the look on some areas that the wood was aged. It soaked in and didn't actually leave much color, although I suppose I could have put a second coat on. But it does what a real stain should do and penetrates and conditions the wood instead of just staying on the surface and wearing off. PM me if you want contact info.


----------



## The Paint Lady (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm with PACman on this one. Armstrong-Clark has become the stain of choice with virtually all of our contractors, and the homeowners love it too. A huge part of it's appeal here is that it can be applied in direct sunlight, no problems, which is quite an advantage in California. They're a great company to work with, and growing quickly, which I hope doesn't affect their excellent customer service.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Unless you want to sell a semitrans stain that turns glow in the dark orange! Then i'd go with Behr!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Look for a penetrating, non film-forming oil that can be maintained. I've made the switch to Bakers for next spring, and getting it shipped here, but TWP, AC, even Ready Seal. A good deck stain should not only look good and protect the wood, but should be maintainable.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

If I were a retailer I would be offering Ready Seal first, then Armstrong Clark and then Bakers. The Ready Seal is easy to apply and idiot proof so the HO or typical painter could apply without lapping or problems (though not going to last as long). I use the AC but I think the Bakers is similar.

All said you're not going to get better customer service than with Jake Clark from AC. Not many vendors will give you his cell to call anytime with problems or questions.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

They are pretty much all the same if your just doing natural or cedar tone etc. 
In my part of New England they don't last long 2 yrs at best. AC is ok but not local so all internet ordering. Bakers and Ready Seal are no where around here 

Last one I used that we liked was the Duckback now Superdeck semi trans oil. How long it will last oh I'd say about 2 yrs. like all the rest.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

The Paint Lady said:


> I'm with PACman on this one. Armstrong-Clark has become the stain of choice with virtually all of our contractors, and the homeowners love it too. A huge part of it's appeal here is that it can be applied in direct sunlight, no problems, which is quite an advantage in California. They're a great company to work with, and growing quickly, which I hope doesn't affect their excellent customer service.


Are they an Ace Hardware Exclusive?


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Is TWP 100 the good stuff?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Are they an Ace Hardware Exclusive?


no. they will sell to anyone.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Is TWP 100 the good stuff?


It's awesome sauce, I use it almost exclusively on decks.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> It's awesome sauce, I use it almost exclusively on decks.


I hear it's good on ribs too!


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Can someone remember to bump this thread in May? My memory isn't good enough to recall any of this when I'll actually need the information. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> It's awesome sauce, I use it almost exclusively on decks.





PACman said:


> I hear it's good on ribs too!


Gotta love it. :yes:


----------



## PaintWM (Feb 4, 2016)

Rymar is one of the best, however it is $90/gal retail where we are at, so I usually only provide it as an option when bidding along with a lower priced stain. TWP and Ready Seal are good, but I wouldn't expect them to hold up as long.

I currently really like the Sikkens stain. It is theoretically a transparent, but seems to have the same translucency as TWP or Ready Seal. It is a non-film forming solvent based stain, but only requires 1 coat whereas many other non-film forming oils require 2. It also seems to look the best when done. I would say my only issue with it is being transparent. Just started using it this year so we will see how it holds up.


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

The deck in this pic that We are cleaning , was stained 5 years ago ! It held up pretty well as far as the railings are concerned ! Stain did not hold up so well on the deck boards ! I always Use a SW or at the time a Colorwheel product , but the homeowner wanted Me to use Behr ! I was really surprised that it held up this well ! If I have a choice its waterbase stain on verticles and oil base on horizontal boards(that you walk on ) as far as semi trans stain is concerned !


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

I have not heard anyone in the northwest offering more than a year warranty on any stain, paint or anything applicable to the walking area on the deck, any deck. Meaning.. any product will suffice.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

If I would do it for my own.. WoodScapes and the only.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Just an FYI, but within the last two years SW reformulated their SuperDeck semi-transparent stain and it now has a lapping issue, sometimes a tackiness issue when dry, and there is a high chance of it turning black within a few months. Our rep actually recommended that we buy something else because they were sick of getting calls about it. We have had to redo several decks multiple times before switching products.

I have no idea on when it will be fixed.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

My favorite is Flood, I pick it up from Rodda here in Oregon. With any stain, surface preparation and application play a huge part in durability

https://www.flood.com/products/wood-stain


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

PACman said:


> I'd check out Armstrong and Clark. I actually was quite impressed with the old PPG Sunproof dual dispersion semi when I built my deck almost 9 years ago. It's held up pretty well for a water clean-up stain. I'm not sure if they still have it or if it is in a different label or not though.
> They Armstrong and Clark stains are excellent on wood that has not been previously stained. They are a highly penetrating stain, and I didn't like the way they looked on my deck that had been stained with the PPG stain. Also I didn't like the look on some areas that the wood was aged. It soaked in and didn't actually leave much color, although I suppose I could have put a second coat on. But it does what a real stain should do and penetrates and conditions the wood instead of just staying on the surface and wearing off. PM me if you want contact info.



No plug for Storm coatings here? I'm perplexed.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

I've used the Armstrong Clark several times with god results. Haven't tried Ready Seal, but it's now sold at Big Orange (HD). The coverage on RS sounds horrible--like you might need a railroad tank car full per deck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Painter (Nov 24, 2009)

In the past I used TWP for years and switched to Armstrong oil based and loved it. I quit using it when SW in my area stopped supplying it. Last year I began using Sikkens and was impressed with its performance and mileage I used it on a couple of jobs and my own deck late last summer. So far it has held up well. I am also impressed with how splatters clean off siding and patios etc.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Sikkens has some cool products out there, i've used there ProLuxe Cetol for log decks


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Our last deck was Sikkens and it went on really well and looked good.


----------

